# Dressage rider who has no arms



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

I tried to send the email a girlfriend sent...the woman's name is Bettina and she is a German talk show host who was a thalidomide victim and born with no arms. She rides dressage. If anyone wants to see the AMAZING piece, PM me with your email and I'll send it tonight (can't access HT at work). I tried to find her on youtube and cannot. Anyone out there heard of her? AMAZING, both she and her horse. She does everything, from curries to washing to riding, with her feet.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

I just got the email from a friend, and had heard of Bettina a while ago. She competed in the Para-olympics at WEG, I believe.

Here's a link:

http://horseandman.com/people-and-p...eistel-and-her-very-special-horse-fabuleax-5/


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks, that's truly amazing.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I saw a video clip of her once before. Yes, amazing.


----------



## HorseGirl31 (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow---that horse truly loves and understands her. What perseverance! Good for her, overcoming obstacles. I wanna know how she puts MASCARA on with her toes...incredible.


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

thanks for finding the link! It is really empowering!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

WOW! No other word describes it! I did, however notice her toe socks. My daughter would be green with envy.


----------



## hrslvrtrailridr (Jan 9, 2007)

No more excuses!


----------

